# Round hole on the passenger side of front bumper?!?!



## strynbean (Aug 22, 2003)

I was told by a dealership it is called a tow-hook cover and that the are stollen all the time. But the real robbery is that they want to charge me $75 to paint a $5 part!







Does anyone know where I can get one? I have a 99 green NB.


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Round hole on the passenger side of front bumper?!?! (strynbean)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=50 
Try on the classifieds here people are always parting out Beetles


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Round hole on the passenger side of front bumper?!?! (strynbean)*

You could buy the part and some touch paint. Then paint it yourself for less than $75.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Round hole on the passenger side of front bumper?!?! (dr_spock)*

You can buy the part for a few dollars, and just paint it yourself. You can get spray paint color matched to your car just about anywhere.
There are even a few places online. 
http://www.paintscratch.com
http://www.towerpaint.com
I've bought paint from both places, and had great luck.
To paint such a small piece should be no trouble at all. I've painted my engine cover and the rear tow hook cover. Piece of cake.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

I replaced mine with this: 








it is called a plate mate and is available at vw-bugstuff.com i do believe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Round hole on the passenger side of front bumper?!?! (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_You can buy the part for a few dollars, and just paint it yourself. You can get spray paint color matched to your car just about anywhere.
There are even a few places online. 
http://www.paintscratch.com
http://www.towerpaint.com
I've bought paint from both places, and had great luck.
To paint such a small piece should be no trouble at all. I've painted my engine cover and the rear tow hook cover. Piece of cake.


yes, pick up a spray can of your paint code and a can of some clear coat and should be good to go.


----------

